# 5 day workshop in kuntaw and eskrima in sacramento, california



## thekuntawman (Jul 21, 2004)

hi, 

long time no see you guys. i been busy getting settled after being out of town for about a year.

i want to let anyone who is interested in studying a 5 days workshop, 6 to 8 hours each day, here in sacramento. we will have our camp, which is august 18 to august 22nd. and the price is $299 if you sign up before august 11th.

if you would like more information please email me at thekuntawman@yahoo.com


----------



## John J (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Maurce,

Welcome back! Can you give us an idea on what will be covered in the Eskrima segment and maybe a little history on it? In other words, is it a family system like the Kuntao you teach or is it drawn from other styles of Arnis/Eskrima. 

I wish you a very successful event and hope to catch up with you at the FMA Expo in Vegas.

Regards,
John


----------



## Liam_G (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi, Guro Gatdula, and welcome back to the boards!  I hope all is going well and getting settled down for you and your family and students.

I'm going to be on an already-planned vacation during that time period ... too bad!!  Best wishes for a successful camp!!

Respectfully,
Liam


----------



## thekuntawman (Jul 24, 2004)

John J said:
			
		

> Hey Maurce,
> 
> Welcome back! Can you give us an idea on what will be covered in the Eskrima segment and maybe a little history on it? In other words, is it a family system like the Kuntao you teach or is it drawn from other styles of Arnis/Eskrima.
> 
> ...



hi. for the eskrima, i will teach the student how to hold the stick, how to strike, and how to move for stick fighting. we might do the same with the blade, but it depends on the people who show up. but i teach "gatdula fighting eskrima". it is a drills-less, form-less style. this is a combination of our three eskrima styles, and i teach them together as one style. we practice only the single stick and the single knife.

the kuntaw is my own style also. i cant give you any history other than the source, which is from my grandpa, even though i have experience with other teachers and schools and styles. i stick to our philosophy of the art when i teach. but our kuntaw has two parts, which is the boxing style, my addition, and the traditional, how i learned it. i teach weapons (non-eskrima, the staff, spear, swords), but i only teach them to students who stay two years, at least.

i dont plan to go to the FMA convention. but when is it? who is putting it on?

thank you and liam for wishing me good luck.


----------



## John J (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks for the insight Maurice! 

You wrote: "this is a combination of our three eskrima styles"

Can you clarify? Are you saying the Gatdula family has 3 styles within the Generations or do you mean a combination of 3 styles? i.e Lameco's primary systems are Ilustrisimo, Caballero and Pekiti.

The reason I ask is because I have been influenced by several styles as well. I am constantly refining my weapons (and empty-hands) curriculum which is totally different in focus/goals, teaching approach and training methodologies than I was taught. However, the core principles and strategies are Ilustrisimo. 

Myrlino Hufana is promoting the event. Just visit www.arnisador.com for more details.

Regards,
John


----------

